# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  Microsoft Visual C++‎ 7.0 Method2 چیست؟

## the Dead

این زبان جزو کدام سری زبانهای VC است؟؟؟؟

Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2000
Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2003
؟؟؟؟

----------


## ICEMAN

Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2003

----------


## the Dead

آیا vc 2003 نت هست؟

----------


## ICEMAN

هم .Net هست هم MFC هم Win App و ...

----------


## the Dead

آيا با VC 2008 ميتوان Win 32 App ای نوشته که نه Manage شده باشه و نه به .net framework نياز داشته باشه اگر نه اخرين نسخه از VC که اين خصوصيت را دارد چيست؟
در ظمن برنامه ای که با VC 6 بنويسی سريعتر و کم حجم تره يا با  (VS 2008(win32 api؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> آيا با VC 2008 ميتوان Win 32 App ای نوشته که نه Manage شده باشه و نه به .net framework نياز داشته باشه اگر نه اخرين نسخه از VC که اين خصوصيت را دارد چيست؟
> در ضمن برنامه ای که با VC 6 بنويسی سريعتر و کم حجم تره يا با  (VS 2008(win32 api؟


بله می توانید، برنامه نویسی native که قلب ویندوز هست به همین راحتی از دور خارج نمی شود!

فقط از آنجایی که مایکروسافت پشتیبانی خود را از سری ویندوز 9x قطع کرده است دیگر از طریق SDK های جدید و  VC2008 نمی توان برای ویندوز های زیر 2000 برنامه نوشت.
در هر حال حتی اگر می خواهید برای ویندوز 98  هم برنامه بنویسید (که دیگر کسی این کار را نمی کند) از نسخه VC2005 استفاده کنید، در غیر این صورت همان VC2008 مناسب ترین هست.

در حال حاضر نیز VC6 خیلی قدیمی شده و دیگر از طرف مایکروسافت پشتیبانی نمی شود، پس از آن استفاده نکنید. (ضمنا SDK آن برای 10 سال قبل هست، در حالی که در این مدت قابلیت های بسیاری برای ویندوز های سری  NT  ارائه شده است)

----------


## the Dead

يک کتاب(انگليسی) ميخواستم در زمينه برنامه نويسی NATIVE تحت VS 2008 معرفی کنيد؟

----------


## Nima_NF

اگر برای win32 می خواهید کتاب Programming Windows Fifth Edition هنوز بهترین کتاب هست و توسط همه نسخه های VC قابل انجام هست.
برای MFC توسط VC2008 کتاب زیادی نداریم فقط 400 صفحه از کتاب Beginning Visual C++‎ 2008 مربوط به MFC هست 

لیست کتاب ها

----------


## overline

من توسعه مئ کنم که برئ سراغ C++‎ programming 
jafar nejade gomi

----------

